# Welchen Teichsauger verwendet Ihr für Euren Schwimmteich?



## HOBI (8. Nov. 2010)

... und wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?
... wie oft reinigt ihr den Schwimmbereich und wie oft die Kiesflächen? Wird Kies mit eingesaugt... welche Körnung?
... welche Teichgröße habt Ihr?

Danke Euch schonmal im Voraus für Eure Beiträge!

lg
Birgit


----------



## jolantha (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Teichsauger verwendet Ihr für Euren Schwimmteich?*

Hallo, Birgit, GUTES THEMA !!!
Tolle Idee, Deine Nachfrage, ich kaufe schon seit Jahren keinen Teichsauger, weil ich nie sicher war, welcher was taugt und welcher nicht. . Werde also dieses Thema ebenfall mit Interresse verfolgen.


----------



## Nori (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Teichsauger verwendet Ihr für Euren Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Birgit,
ich hab zwar keinen Schwimmteich - aber ich denke Dreck ist Dreck.
Für den leichteren Schmodder, der sich auch an den Wandungen absetzt benutze ich einen Heissner Teichsauger, der eine Pumpe am Saugkopf hat. (also ohne Auffanggefäss arbeitet)
Ich habe noch das ältere Modell (Leistung 6000 Lit/H) mit dem starren Kopf - ich hab das Teil aber etwas modifiziert, so dass der Kopf besser dem Untergrund folgen kann und damit auch handlicher ist
Für den richtigen groben Bodensatz verwende ich eine Sauger, der nach dem Venturiprinzip arbeitet und mit einem Hochdruckreiniger betrieben wird. (ca. 10000 Lit/Std mit sehr geringer Verstopfungsrate)
So etwas:
http://cgi.ebay.de/5m-Schlammsauger...mwerker_Hochdruckreiniger&hash=item33625daf67

Das Arbeiten damit geht zwar etwas in die Arme, aber so oft brauch ich das Teil nicht - etwa alle 2 Jahre. (hab den Saugkopf an einem Teleskopstiel mit verstellbaren Arbeitswinkel befestigt)
Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich keinen Kies im Teich habe, deshalb kann ich diese Saugerart, die wirklich hammermässig fördert auch problemlos verwenden! 

Gruß Nori


----------



## allegra (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Teichsauger verwendet Ihr für Euren Schwimmteich?*

Hallo,

ich habe einen Oase Pondovac4 Teichsauger und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ich habe die dünne Mulmschicht in der Schwimmzone abgesaugt im Oktober. Das ging sehr gut. Der Teich war sowieso vom vielen Regen sehr voll. 
Da hat es nix ausgemacht, das Abwasser abfließen zu lassen. 
Zu Teichsaugern gibt es ja schon einen anderen Thread.b

Blätter und reingewehte Teilchen mach ich mit dem Kacher weg. Was nicht drin vergammelt, macht auch keine Nährstoffe rein.

Unser Schwimmteich ist ja erst dieses Jahr gebaut. Er ist nach wie vor glasklar und wunderbar - nach der Sauna gehe ich auch bei diesen Temperaturen kurz rein ;-).

LG
Allegra


----------



## wateryucca (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Teichsauger verwendet Ihr für Euren Schwimmteich?*

Hallo!
Suche auch einen Sauger und versuche mich auch schon zu informieren-vielleicht bringt ja das Christkind einen?!

Mich interessiert im Moment der Gardena Sauger-der saugt, filtert und das saubere Wasser fliest wieder sauber in den Teich- 

LG Karen


----------



## HOBI (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Teichsauger verwendet Ihr für Euren Schwimmteich?*

@ Nuri: der Schlauch für den Hochdruckreiniger wär ja eine echt günstige Lösung...  aber denkst Du, die Kiesflächen sollte man damit nicht reinigen? Würde der Hochdruckreiniger dann durch die Kieselsteine kapputt gehen?
Gibt es dazu auch Aufsätze, mit denen man die Wand und den Boden des Schwimmbereichs (aus Folie) abputzen kann?

@Allegra: Über den Pondovac4 hab ich schon viel gelesen... leider auch viele unzufriedene Beiträge... bei Dir scheints aber ganz gut zu klappen... Verwendest Du ihn nur zum reinigen im Schwimmbereich? Weil Du auch von der Verwendung eines Kärchers schreibst... hast Du dazu auch so ein Zubehör gekauft wie Nori?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!!


----------



## allegra (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Teichsauger verwendet Ihr für Euren Schwimmteich?*

Kärcher? Nö, hab ich nicht in Gebrauch, schon gar nicht am Schwimmteich. Ich meine Kescher 

Ich habe nur den Pondovac. Er geht so gerade bis in die 2.20m-Tiefzone und mit der Flächendüse kriege ich da alles weg vom Boden.
Ich habe keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht bislang. 
In der Flachzone sammle ich Laub und grobe Pflanzenteile immer wieder raus, dazu brauche ich keinen Sauger.
Aber ich will auch nix in der Tiefzone auf dem Boden der Schwimmzone rumliegen haben.
Deshalb mache ich da im Herbst einmal klar Schiff und dann im Frühjahr wieder vor dem Saisonstart.

LG
Allegra/Erdmuthe


----------



## Nori (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Teichsauger verwendet Ihr für Euren Schwimmteich?*

@ HOBI:
Kaputt gehen kann der Kärcher davon nicht - das Teil funktioniert ja nach dem Venturi-Prinzip, d.h. mit Überdruck vom Kärcher wird in der Saug-Glocke Unterdruck erzeugt - das abgesaugte Schmodder-Wassser wird einfach abgeführt und kommt mit Teilen des Kärchers gar nicht in Berührung. (ich lass die Brühe immer in die anliegenden Planzen und Beete laufen - ist ein super Dünger - ich fülle dann immer mit ein paar m³ Leitungswasser nach was meinem eh zu weichen Wasser im Teich recht gut tut!)
Sicherlich kennst du die "Spielzeug-Sauger" mit Gartenschlauchanschluss für den Pool - ist vom Prinzip her das Gleiche nur ohne Auffangsack und mit wesentlich mehr Power!
Ob es Kies mit wegsaugt kann ich nicht sagen - kleinere Körnungen mit Sicherheit - aber Körnungen ab ca. 40 - 50 mm dürften schon im Teich bleiben.
Ob es Aufsätze auf die Saug-Glocke gibt weiss ich nicht  - wie gesagt für die feineren Sachen benutze ich einen anderen Sauger - und steril sauber will ich den Teich ja auch nicht haben!

Gruß Nori


----------



## buzzi (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Teichsauger verwendet Ihr für Euren Schwimmteich?*

Hallo,

ich habe auch einen Sauger mit Venturiprinzip am Kärcher hängen. Mein Saugkopf ist aber von Kränzle, viereckig und hat außenrum kleine Bürsten. Ob die was bringen weiß ich nicht, aber saugen tut das Teil wie der Teufel. Außer es ist Luft im System ( also erst richtig voll werden lassen vor dem Einschalten) oder der Schlauch ist zu hoch über Wasser, so ab 1m ist ziemlich Ende. Der Kies vom Einstieg (2-8mm) will öfters mal in die Tiefe...der Sauger lässt aber das meiste davon in Ruhe (leider). Vielleicht werde ich im Frühjahr mal den Schmodder im Pflanzenbereich testen, wenn der Kies schön da bleibt. Mein Schwimmbereich hat etwa 20m², da dauert einmal grob saugen etwa eine halbe Stunde, dann sind so 2-3 m³ Wasser raus, also viel länger sollte das dann auch nicht dauern...
Ich habe im Sommer auch noch 2 mal gesaugt, durch die Hitzewelle im Juli war ganz schön Schmodder entstanden, sonst rechne ich mit Frühjahr und Herbst, je nachdem wie sauber es halt sein soll, und so ein großer Akt ist es ja auch nicht.
Ach ja, mein Wasser leite ich teilweise in den Ufergraben bis der voll ist, den Rest auf die Wiese. Ob das mit Filtern gut gehen würde - keine Ahnung, ist mir persönlich aber zu riskant wegen der Nährstoffe. Da ist der Ufergraben schon so ne Sache, wenn das Wasser wieder zurück will wegen Niveauausgleich.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## Nori (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Teichsauger verwendet Ihr für Euren Schwimmteich?*

@ buzzi:
Ich kann deine Angaben nur bestätigen - sowohl die Sache mit der Höhe über dem Wasser als auch mit der Saugleistung.
Wegen der Korngröße kannst du bestimmt genauere Angaben machen, da ich wie gesagt keinen Kies im Teich habe - nur mal vereinzelt größere Steine und die lässt der Sauger in Ruhe. Es ist ja auch schon eine Größenbeschränkung durch den Abstand der Düse zum Schlauch - da habe ich mit 40 mm wohl etwas hoch gegriffen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Elfriede (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Teichsauger verwendet Ihr für Euren Schwimmteich?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich verwende den USS 3000 von Zehnder seit vielen Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 2009 habe ich ihn zusätzlich mit  Saugglocke und  Schwimmschlauch ausgestattet, um den substratlosen Schwimmbereich im Frühling und im Herbst einer (nicht zu gründlichen) Reinung zu unterziehen. Ich schätze diesen Sauger besonders für seine  relativ sparsame Wasserentsorgung und seine Unempfindlichkeit gegenüber Trockenlauf, was die Saugarbeit sehr vereinfacht.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## toyotamartin (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Welchen Teichsauger verwendet Ihr für Euren Schwimmteich?*

Ich verwende einen Eigenbausauger,ist eine umgebaute Tauchpumpe mit der Ansaugung unten und auf ein sehr langes teilbares Rohr (Fieberglas von Surfbrett) montiert.Geht super,reinigen zwei mal jährl.,Kies ist keiner am Boden.


----------



## fbr (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Welchen Teichsauger verwendet Ihr für Euren Schwimmteich?*

Hallo,
ich verwende die Teile lt. Foto die Impeller-Pumpe kommt aus dem Weinbau zum Maische pumpen. Damit ich keinen Kies in der Flachwasserzone ansauge, habe ich ein Polokalrohr DM 150 auf 50 DM herunter reduziert und seitlich Löcher gebohrt damit kein Kies mitgesaugt wird. Zur Beschwerung habe ich einen Gitterrost von einem alten Ofen befestigt der den DM 150 verschließt. So kommt nur gesiebtes Wasser zur Pumpe und sollte ich mir doch ein Steinchen einfangen bleibt es im Prallfilter liegen


----------

